# Flexi Tubs £2



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

At Asda 12L ones just big enough for a feed bucket - I have just got 4 baby pink ones (bad colour I know..) but they have them in red, green and pink. Also biggers ones, water bucket size 40L for £3 I got 2 of those also. Bargain because they dont have a Equestrian logo on  Have fun!


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Wicked - i could do with some new feed buckets


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Serves me right..... I should come on here more often I can imagine that they have stopped doing them now? I will have a look tomorrow.....


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

tonette said:


> Serves me right..... I should come on here more often I can imagine that they have stopped doing them now? I will have a look tomorrow.....


cant say I have looked! have a check, they do them and then they stop for a few months and then they are back again  I always get some from there when they are back on offer, ideal to store stuff in too!


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks...... I went in yesterday and got a large one for £3! Bargain lol! they still do the other ones for £2 and another one that would do for water for £2.50 but this was a good sized one for water! So thank you


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcomes!! Its just because they are not for sale in a equestrian store such as farmway, ride away etc


----------

